# The apprentice



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Ruthless.lol
Who do you reckons gonna win?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

If he survives tonight after horse faces boyfriend got kicked out ill be surprised.lol


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Nando said:


> :lol:


Poor sod didnt stand a chance.lol

Adam.

R>I>P


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

i was just about to start a thread and you beat me to it!

Great viewing especially horse face and her lover the captain! Last week was hilarious especially the mock up video they did on bbc 2 afterwards of Katie and "Captain Mannery" - pass the sick bucket...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I like watching the Apprentice (and Dragons Den), it reminds me why I quit working in the city a few years ago 

Have any of the previous apprentice winners stayed working for Sir Allan?

The city, commuting, trendy city types, psychopathic managers, customers who demand the impossible, corporate crawlers, service review meetings, blame culture, performance targets, skill sets, mind numbing boring training courses, being stuck infront of a PC all day long, having a pint or two at lunchtime and being unable to stay awake in the afternoon.... [smiley=zzz.gif]

Thanks, but _no thanks_ :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Thanks, but _no thanks_ :wink:


 :lol:

I spent 10 mins in a meeting with "those types" this afternoon. It was a really, really, important meeting. Full of really, really, important people. Discussing really, really important stuff. That really really mattered, and would make a really, really big difference to the world.

Yeah right.

Reminded me very well of why I quit that life. 

The Apprentice is a fun show though. It's now largely TV entertainment (like Top Gear) rather than being strictly related to the original concept. But, entertainment is good.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> I spent 10 mins in a meeting with "those types" this afternoon. It was a really, really, important meeting. Full of really, really, important people. Discussing really, really important stuff. That really really mattered, and would make a really, really big difference to the world.
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> Reminded me very well of why I quit that life.


Thats it  . Where I used to work they'd shuffle the managers about every so often, so as to motivate them and improve efficiency apparently... :roll: 
Most of them were twats full of their own self-importance. 
Was once asked in a meeting to explain why an IT service to some God forsaken third world country had gone down - was due to a telecom line failure - and what steps I would take to prevent it happening again. It happened so often in the past due to crap African telecoms, my reply was well shit happens, and other than stringing up some new cable in the bush myself, there's f all I can do about it. :roll: Didn't go down too well :lol: 
Had another knob head of a manager who complained about not being kept updated enough over current faults (they'd say 'issues') so the next time we had an issue I made sure he knew about it at home - at 3 o'clock in the morning. Never complained again :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

It was about time Adam got the boot. He should have gone a long time ago.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Thats it  . Where I used to work they'd shuffle the managers about every so often, so as to motivate them and improve efficiency apparently... :roll:
> Most of them were twats full of their own self-importance.
> Was once asked in a meeting to explain why an IT service to some God forsaken third world country had gone down - was due to a telecom line failure - and what steps I would take to prevent it happening again. It happened so often in the past due to crap African telecoms, my reply was well shit happens, and other than stringing up some new cable in the bush myself, there's f all I can do about it. :roll: Didn't go down too well :lol:
> Had another knob head of a manager who complained about not being kept updated enough over current faults (they'd say 'issues') so the next time we had an issue I made sure he knew about it at home - at 3 o'clock in the morning. Never complained again :wink:


LOL :lol: I like your style, Paul.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

personally i dont think Adam's that bad, he doesn't have that have self importance that certain other people do, it's a real shame he didn't blame Katie for not going to get the Nigella Seeds, i reckon if he'd made a big point of her not wanting to do it just to make sure that they made Adam look bad, it may have swung the vote a little????
Either way that Katie is a real nasty piece of work - those remarks about northern people????? 
Hope she goes next time, did you guys see how red she went?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> It was about time Adam got the boot. He should have gone a long time ago.


He made the show interesting which is why he survived as long. We've probably all worked with people like him at some point and they do tend to hang on to their jobs while better people get the chop.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

zedman said:


> Either way that Katie is a real nasty piece of work


Katie - aka "snotty totty". She'll be kept in for a while yet - good for ratings etc. I didn't think that people like her still existed - has she come out of a 1980s time warp somewhere?



zedman said:


> - those remarks about northern people?????


Those were factual observation, surely?


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Katies got to go!

:twisted:

It is getting better by the week. Last two weeks have been great!

Regarding Adam there wasn't much chance of him escaping again! 
Though it was funny to see Katie so red faced in the bored room!

Makes my trip to Apprentice "your fired" in a few weeks a bit more exciting!


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree if Adam placed more blame on them not going to get the seeds he might have re-considered him, but the fact he brought up Paul again i reckon Sir Alan just switches off he's getting tored of all the personal crap.

And Katie had a nerve mentioning Pinot Grigio when she has such a rosy face....!! Mmmmm

Her and the other girl cracked open a bottle of wine as soon as they got in!

It is priceless viewing even for just watching her facial expressions and her eyes widen all the time. I agree with the time warp thing too - 1985 and needs those damn eyebrows seeing to!


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

I think Katie is actually a man.. have you seen how she walks? 

And what a nose, she could smoke a cigarette in the shower.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I think Katie is actually a man.. have you seen how she walks?
> 
> And what a nose, she could smoke a cigarette in the shower.


It's a Roman nose - it's Roman all over her face :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> I like watching the Apprentice (and Dragons Den), it reminds me why I quit working in the city a few years ago
> 
> Have any of the previous apprentice winners stayed working for Sir Allan?
> 
> ...


ROFL. How very, very, true. Actually _believing_ the corporate hype, thang and rubbish is the saddest indictment though.

On The Apprentice, Ghazal works for same co as me and is also on my virtual team. I have been at a few meetings with her.... _(reflects back to your paragraph above)_ :roll:

It's a hideous programme for hideous people.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Katie is a fine example of what goes wrong when imbreeding and good wine mix.
80's throwback that has taken on the physical attributes of her horse.
Her snide, sneaky, underhanded attitude makes her "city" attitude all the more interesting to watch.
I suppose a night of being "sired" and "mounted" by captain Dim, fuelled by pinot and moet, although a fantasy of hers will be made real when they next meet on a night out with the "cotswold set".

Hateful abomination of a woman, and exactly the reason i wont miss an episode til Sir Alan(fozzy bear) Sugar gives her the boot.
Or a job


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

According to the apprentice website she is 31, an 'alpha female' and can out press up most men!

If she's 31 then I'm the King of Brazil.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Katie is a fine example of what goes wrong when imbreeding and good wine mix.
> 80's throwback that has taken on the physical attributes of her horse.
> Her snide, sneaky, underhanded attitude makes her "city" attitude all the more interesting to watch.
> I suppose a night of being "sired" and "mounted" by captain Dim, fuelled by pinot and moet, although a fantasy of hers will be made real when they next meet on a night out with the "cotswold set".
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

She really is wicked :evil: Perfect attributes for a job in the city though :roll:

I quite like the other blonde though, with the Irish accent (can't remember her name) the one Katie accused of looking too orange :lol:



garyc said:


> ROFL. How very, very, true. Actually believing the corporate hype, thang and rubbish is the saddest indictment though.


Where I used to work there were people who just lived in a world of cc'd corporate emails and believed the hype. There were also those who played the system as well :wink:

I should add that I'd probably been in the job too long (about 10 years too long :roll: ) so could be a little unco-operative at times. There was still way too much managerial bullshit though.

When they announced an early redundancy sceme and a pay-off I couldn't sign up for it quick enough 

I have a new job now, totally different atmosphere. small family company. The owner, the owners Son, the engineering manager, and (along with a few other people) me. So you could say I'm very close to the top management, or at the bottom of the tree


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah all the corporate crap has got to wear you down eventually, what gets me is the corporate "jargon" that seems so popular now, they throw these words into sentences and they don't make any grammatical sense at all and the funny thing is they don't even realise!

Loads of papers to their name but no common sense - how about popping into one of those phone boxes that has internet paying a quid and Googling Nigella seeds to find out what they were!? - it'd take 2 minutes ....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't work in the city, but do work with a fair few people who think they're "managers".

Most of them couldn't manage to tie their own laces.

It is really quite embarrassing, having to listen to the waffle they come up with, all in the name of sounding "cool".

Favourite phrase near me is "strategic, not tactical..."

What?

Fuck off.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah or "Dotting the I's and crossing the T's" or "singing from the same song sheet" !


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

jampott said:


> I don't work in the city, but do work with a fair few people who think they're "managers".
> 
> Most of them couldn't manage to tie their own laces.
> 
> ...


LOL :lol:

I don't work in the city, however some of the senior management at my employer really are in cloud cuckoo land.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I usually call it 'w*nk speak'.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

ha ha - I used the phrase "I need to line all my ducks up in a row first before I can let you know..."

I should fire myself.

Guilty as charged 

Andy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I pushed an envelope and found traction this am.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Tre will win










just have that feeling


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Did you have to post his picure for extra emphasis!? ha ha! Sorry it's late and the picture cracked me up!

What about Tre's acent doing the old "Brken Indian" accent for the suppliers! Classic!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Ashtray_Girl said:


> What about Tre's acent doing the old "Brken Indian" accent for the suppliers! Classic!


 :lol: it worked though


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

JAAYDE said:


> Ashtray_Girl said:
> 
> 
> > What about Tre's acent doing the old "Brken Indian" accent for the suppliers! Classic!
> ...


Doesnt even come close to the affected/gay accent he put on when he was selling the artistic photos.

Tre isms ive enjoyed the most so far.

" I AM your boss".
"Your nothing to me.".

And,

"limited intelligence has an annoying habit of moving its lips".

Tre to win.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Tre to win.


Interesting. On the basis of the first couple of shows, I wouldn't have said so. He was way too arrogant, mouthy and undisciplined.

However, either the camera crew has got bored of him, or he's moderating his style somewhat, because he seems a lot quieter in recent episodes.

AS may well veer away from the semi-attractive semi-blondes this time around - learning from the experience of last time - which might well leave Tre as one of the favourites.

Simon Ambrose - wet, nonentity. My bet for next-to-go.
Ghazal Asif - example of what can happen when you combine a loud mouth, a chipped shoulder, and an inflated sense of self-worth. Enough, please, send her home.
Tre - as above
Kristina - 2nd?
Katie - the scariest thing is that apparently she'd been bred from twice. That means her genes have infected another generation  
Jadine - as Ghazal, although she's also been quieter in the last couple of weeks ...
Lohit - been pretty quiet so far, outside option to win?
Naomi - too similar to last year's winner?


----------

